# Section for sales of equipment



## crpowell67 (Jan 29, 2022)

Can there be a section for members to sale equipment they don't use anymore? can have a section sales with sub forums of tents, lights, ventilation ect... or is there and I just don't see it


----------



## bk78 (Jan 29, 2022)

crpowell67 said:


> Can there be a section for members to sale equipment they don't use anymore? can have a section sales with sub forums of tents, lights, ventilation ect... or is there and I just don't see it


Craigslist or Facebook marketplace


----------



## manfredo (Jan 29, 2022)

crpowell67 said:


> Can there be a section for members to sale equipment they don't use anymore? can have a section sales with sub forums of tents, lights, ventilation ect... or is there and I just don't see it


The short answer is no.


----------



## sunni (Jan 29, 2022)

No we don’t allow member sales


----------



## OhNo555 (Nov 19, 2022)

Why not a swap and trade page instead lick the old days barter system?


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2022)

OhNo555 said:


> Why not a swap and trade page instead lick the old days barter system?


no we said no.


----------

